# 1937 Dayton Model D4 Motobike



## Balloonoob (Sep 9, 2020)

I consider this one to be my first very nice bike. Unlike my other 2 projects this one showed up fairly complete but I still consider all my bikes projects. Big thanks to @New Mexico Brant for letting go of this fantastic bike. Thanks @stoney for the persons 219 reflector. I only know a bit regarding the history of this old bicycle but just owning something that @Freqman1 had previously is special to me. At some point between when Shawn owned it and Brandt got it somebody gave it an OA bath. Looks like some of the paint striping on the front fender may have taken hit. The majority of the original paint looks great. There are areas where brazed joints have paint loss but apparently this is common. There are no signs that this bike ever had a tank. I believe that because there is a "Dayton" decal on the downtube this bike would not have came with a tank. It's tough for me to come to terms with not putting a tank on this bike just because the 3 rib Zephyr tanks look so unbelievably cool. It would be tough to pass up a matching original paint tank for this bike. The deep Gothic fenders are unbelievably rare. Although I was under the impression that the putter stem came on all 37 Dayton models Shawn had mentioned that "The bike did not have a putter stem. The Morrow hub was a 3rd quarter '37 and my hypothesis is that by late '37 Huffman had quit using the putter stem because it was not really designed too well." so the wald 3 stays. I don't feel the need to get Torrington streamline pedals for it just because I am so rough on pedals when riding. Although this is not the correct mesinger tornado saddle I was thrilled when Brandt offered this to me as well. I think it looks the part and I'd rather have this one on this particular bike over a long spring saddle. He also brought a correct McCauley 9 hole rack which I will patina paint to match.... Not sure what kind of reflector would have came on the rack. I temporarily swapped out the crank arm as it was dinging the chain stays ; I think it was a bit bent so I will eventually get this fixed. Like all my other bikes this has an ever-changing wish list of parts. A Huffman dropstand and clip would be great. Some rough fender mounted dual silver rays would also look killer. If i scored a set of these i would then have to decide between a tank and using a battery tube. I really like what @OldSkipTooth did with dual silver rays using LED bulbs. https://thecabe.com/forum/media/37-huffman-led-silver-rays.35086/ I think the original grips would also be very cool. If you have read this far it is obvious that i could talk about this bike all day. Please feel free to respond or message me any information or thoughts that you may have regarding my new bike. Here is the page on it from nostalgic.net http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-dayton-model-4. Here is the only other bike I could find with the downtube decal peaked fenders and no tank - gosh it's gorgeous and unbelievably original http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle342


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2020)

I gotta say...that bike gets my giblets twitchin... Wish I had known it was available, but it looks like it went to a great home. I'll enjoy the pics you post here. What a great bike


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 9, 2020)

Congratulations on your very nice acquisition!  I really like that style Dayton badge and how the condition of the paint surrounding it accents it so well.  Hope you may post some more pics as you journey forward with it.


----------



## JLF (Sep 9, 2020)

Congratulations!  Great bike and I appreciate reading your thoughts on what to do, what not to do, potential direction.


----------



## stezell (Sep 10, 2020)

The reflector would have been a faceted red glass reflector, I had one attached to a McCauley adjustable book strap rack. Look forward to seeing your progress young man. 

Sean


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2020)

stezell said:


> The reflector would have been a faceted red glass reflector, I had one attached to a McCauley adjustable book strap rack. Look forward to seeing your progress young man.
> 
> Sean



Thanks Sean. Do you have or can you find a picture please?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Thanks Sean. Do you have or can you find a picture please?


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1264157



Nice! Thanks Mike.


----------



## tryder (Sep 10, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I consider this one to be my first very nice bike. Unlike my other 2 projects this one showed up fairly complete but I still consider all my bikes projects. Big thanks to @New Mexico Brant for letting go of this fantastic bike. Thanks @stoney for the persons 219 reflector. I only know a bit regarding the history of this old bicycle but just owning something that @Freqman1 had previously is special to me. At some point between when Shawn owned it and Brandt got it somebody gave it an OA bath. Looks like some of the paint striping on the front fender may have taken hit. The majority of the original paint looks great. There are areas where brazed joints have paint loss but apparently this is common. There are no signs that this bike ever had a tank. I believe that because there is a "Dayton" decal on the downtube this bike would not have came with a tank. It's tough for me to come to terms with not putting a tank on this bike just because the 3 rib Zephyr tanks look so unbelievably cool. It would be tough to pass up a matching original paint tank for this bike. The deep Gothic fenders are unbelievably rare. Although I was under the impression that the putter stem came on all 37 Dayton models Shawn had mentioned that "The bike did not have a putter stem. The Morrow hub was a 3rd quarter '37 and my hypothesis is that by late '37 Huffman had quit using the putter stem because it was not really designed too well." so the wald 3 stays. I don't feel the need to get Torrington streamline pedals for it just because I am so rough on pedals when riding. Although this is not the correct mesinger tornado saddle I was thrilled when Brandt offered this to me as well. I think it looks the part and I'd rather have this one on this particular bike over a long spring saddle. He also brought a correct McCauley 9 hole rack which I will patina paint to match.... Not sure what kind of reflector would have came on the rack. I temporarily swapped out the crank arm as it was dinging the chain stays ; I think it was a bit bent so I will eventually get this fixed. Like all my other bikes this has an ever-changing wish list of parts. A Huffman dropstand and clip would be great. Some rough fender mounted dual silver rays would also look killer. If i scored a set of these i would then have to decide between a tank and using a battery tube. I really like what @OldSkipTooth did with dual silver rays using LED bulbs. https://thecabe.com/forum/media/37-huffman-led-silver-rays.35086/ I think the original grips would also be very cool. If you have read this far it is obvious that i could talk about this bike all day. Please feel free to respond or message me any information or thoughts that you may have regarding my new bike. Here is the page on it from nostalgic.net http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-dayton-model-4. Here is the only other bike I could find with the downtube decal peaked fenders and no tank - gosh it's gorgeous and unbelievably original http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle342
> 
> View attachment 1263679
> 
> ...



Very cool bike. Looks killer without a tank.
I really like the paint scheme and that it has one of those ultra unique chain guards. 
You can't go wrong with that chainring, fork and frame either!
Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 10, 2020)

Great bike Nate!!   

Very happy for you!! Enjoy!


----------



## stezell (Sep 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1264157



Thanks quick draw Mike, lol! That's the one Nate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ve seen the D4 as a deluxe bike with tank, rack, and lights—would be a D4T model. I don’t think this particular bike originally had the deluxe stuff on it —nothing but desire and a checkbook standing in your way from making it happen! Have fun with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 17, 2020)

A bit of an update on this one. @Mr. Monkeyarms was nice enough to help me straighten out the original crank. It looks a ton better and matches the patina of the bike. I painted the rack a while back. Got pretty close on the color but I wish I wouldn't have painted the whole rack then roughed it up by sanding but rather tried a light fogging, missing some spots so it's uneven. I did use some rusting solution after the sanding. I also picked up a pair of Silver rays and should have a fork mounting bracket coming soon.  Still need a red faceted glass reflector.... I'm sure one will pop up soon enough. I do need to rebuild the Morrow hub. It doesn't stop great... Might need the brake sleeve replaced but I'll know better when I get it opened up. I have been riding it a bit.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Looking good! I'm glad the bike is being enjoyed. I thought it might loose its fenders at some point but glad it stayed together. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2020)

@Balloonoob Lookin' Good so far. As far as the texturing goes buddy; chunky sea or rock salt after spraying water on the rack & then mist your colors over that. The salt won't allow each coat to cover where ever it is, allow to dry/brush off & repeat for each coat or color as desired. They do models that way to give them that battle hardened look of paint knocked down to the different layers / metals


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 18, 2020)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s really nice to see your progress.  The rack is looking great and I can’t wait to see it sporty the dual Silver Rays (one of my dreams for a bike someday)! It’s also awesome that Mr. Monkeyarms was able to help out in salvaging the crank since it blends so well!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh heck to the YEAH!


----------



## JLF (Nov 23, 2020)

That looks killer!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 23, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Oh heck to the YEAH!
> 
> View attachment 1306125
> 
> ...



Now I want a Dayton!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks AWESOME! Excellent work, really like those lights. 
Hammerhead


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow, nice work!  Thats how you build up a bike.  Have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 25, 2020)

Love this .....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

I found this thread for a similar Dayton that also has the decal on the downtube. What a great looking bike. Looks like the paint on it would have cleaned up really nice. I think this one is more likely a couple years later due to the chrome crows beak guard. Perhaps a 39?
Oh yeah this one has 1/2 inch pitch chain drive, some really cool shaped fenders, and a curved downtube.
Somewhere in California there is a bunker filled with Dayton bikes I am sure.








						coming soon! | Project Rides
					

more when it arrives!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

Added a couple reflectors to the rack.


----------



## stoney (Jan 7, 2021)

It's coming along. I love old glass reflectors.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 7, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> I consider this one to be my first very nice bike. Unlike my other 2 projects this one showed up fairly complete but I still consider all my bikes projects. Big thanks to @New Mexico Brant for letting go of this fantastic bike. Thanks @stoney for the persons 219 reflector. I only know a bit regarding the history of this old bicycle but just owning something that @Freqman1 had previously is special to me. At some point between when Shawn owned it and Brandt got it somebody gave it an OA bath. Looks like some of the paint striping on the front fender may have taken hit. The majority of the original paint looks great. There are areas where brazed joints have paint loss but apparently this is common. There are no signs that this bike ever had a tank. I believe that because there is a "Dayton" decal on the downtube this bike would not have came with a tank. It's tough for me to come to terms with not putting a tank on this bike just because the 3 rib Zephyr tanks look so unbelievably cool. It would be tough to pass up a matching original paint tank for this bike. The deep Gothic fenders are unbelievably rare. Although I was under the impression that the putter stem came on all 37 Dayton models Shawn had mentioned that "The bike did not have a putter stem. The Morrow hub was a 3rd quarter '37 and my hypothesis is that by late '37 Huffman had quit using the putter stem because it was not really designed too well." so the wald 3 stays. I don't feel the need to get Torrington streamline pedals for it just because I am so rough on pedals when riding. Although this is not the correct mesinger tornado saddle I was thrilled when Brandt offered this to me as well. I think it looks the part and I'd rather have this one on this particular bike over a long spring saddle. He also brought a correct McCauley 9 hole rack which I will patina paint to match.... Not sure what kind of reflector would have came on the rack. I temporarily swapped out the crank arm as it was dinging the chain stays ; I think it was a bit bent so I will eventually get this fixed. Like all my other bikes this has an ever-changing wish list of parts. A Huffman dropstand and clip would be great. Some rough fender mounted dual silver rays would also look killer. If i scored a set of these i would then have to decide between a tank and using a battery tube. I really like what @OldSkipTooth did with dual silver rays using LED bulbs. https://thecabe.com/forum/media/37-huffman-led-silver-rays.35086/ I think the original grips would also be very cool. If you have read this far it is obvious that i could talk about this bike all day. Please feel free to respond or message me any information or thoughts that you may have regarding my new bike. Here is the page on it from nostalgic.net http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-dayton-model-4. Here is the only other bike I could find with the downtube decal peaked fenders and no tank - gosh it's gorgeous and unbelievably original http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle342
> 
> View attachment 1263679
> 
> ...



I was inline to buy that Dayton years ago, probably 8yrs ago is my guess, from Freqman, but something came up and I backed out, what a great crusty bike, love them just like that, that bike has a lot going for it. Looking good!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I was inline to buy that Dayton years ago, probably 8yrs ago is my guess, from Freqman, but something came up and it I never followed through, what a great crusty bike, love them just like that, that bike has a lot going for it. Looking good!



Oh wow cool! Thanks! Yeah just the right amount of crusty. I'm surprised how well the “chrome“ bits held up (other than the wheels which are dang crusty but solid). I'm pretty much leaving the paint alone for now. I'm glad it's not in pieces or collecting dust somewhere.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 7, 2021)

Good for you.  That certainly is a bike to get excited about.
I enjoyed the thread of your good fortune.
Cheers


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 19, 2021)

The dual Silver Rays look schweeeet!


----------



## ozzie (Jan 20, 2021)

My favorite bike on this forum.


----------

